# Diabetes research



## Katieresearcher (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello everyone

I hope you dont mind me adding to your site. If you could take a few secs to read why I'm writing I'd really appreciate it....

I am studying a masters in health psychology and my main interest is diabetes. For my research this year I am looking into how family support influences adjustment to diabetes; this isn't assuming that adjustment is a simple concept and not scoring people out of 10! I would like to interview individuals with diabetes, then a member of their family and then an interview both together; to get a broad picture of what it is like to go through the diagnosis of and then living with diabetes as a family.

If anyone thinks they might be interested in taking part please get in touch or similarly if anyone has any feedback on my research idea, I'm very open to suggestions.

This research is in its very very early stages, I just want to get an idea if anyone would be interested and your feedback.

Id just like to add that Im not looking for people with big opinions; I would just like to get an overview of real families living with diabetes.

Thanks for your time, Katie


----------



## Becca (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi Katie

Would love to help but my daughter is only 7 and i don't think you'd get the right responses from her.  She was diagnosed when she was 3. 

If i can help in any other way, just shout...


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 29, 2009)

i am happy to help graham was 3 when he was diagnosed is now 5  contact me if you need me bye x daniela


----------



## Katieresearcher (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for your responses and sorry for the delay in mine. Ive just been waiting to talk to my supervisor about your offers. I think, due to your children being so young, that it might not be appropriate. 

Thank you so much for the offer though, its really nice of you to reply and to support me. 

Many thanks

Katie


----------



## leenevitt (Nov 10, 2009)

hi ya... gosh yes contact me if you like x


----------



## Katieresearcher (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi there

Thanks for getting in touch. Could you tell me a bit more about yourself? Such as how long you have diabetes, your social situation e.g. who you live with. Send me a private email if you'd prefer to keep that between us.

Thanks for replying, look forward to hearing form you

Katie


----------



## allisonb (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi.  I'd be happy to help.  Was diagnosed with type 1 in April 2003 when I was 33.  I'm sure my husband would be pleased to help or it might be good to get a view from my kids as to how it affects their life.  My daughter is 11 now so has a reasonable undertstanding.

Let me know.

Allison


----------

